# 1 MORE SHIP NEEDED PHOTO, atlantic denholm



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

thnks to ruud and geoff, i now only need 1 more ship its called

atlantic denholm - was a supply ship in the 1980s
would love a pic of this ship thnks everybody

don.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here the wanted Atlantic Denholm,sorry no sources available.


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

atlantic denholm at brae thats all tell


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*arctic privateer, HULL TRAWLER*

RUUD THNKS
thats made me happy now,my dad rang me this morning and asked if i could find a photo of the Hull trawler ARCTIC PRIVATEER,
but ive searched and cant find it can you help ruud for this trawler PHOTO.
thnks ruud. don.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

Sorry, I don't have that one, I'm not so specialized in fishery boats, maybe you should have a go to this site; I know she was the H441, from Hull.

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.connectfree.co.uk/memory.html


----------

